# Order of the Engineer



## envirotex (Sep 13, 2011)

Did anyone else go through the Order of the Engineer ceremony when they graduated from college? If so, do you wear your ring?

It's supposed to go on the little finger of your working hand so that when you are working it drags across the page and reminds you of your obligation as an engineer.

I wore mine for a few years, then I stopped...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 13, 2011)

I went through the ceremony and got the certificate. The pinky ring (right-hand) never comes off. It's a nice reminder of the accomplishments associated with becoming an engineer.


----------



## willsee (Sep 13, 2011)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=12547


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 13, 2011)

When I worked in Flint, some of the young engineers (Michigan Tech grads) would wear the rings.

When I went back to college (Florida State) nobody ever said anything about the Order.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 13, 2011)

willsee said:


> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=12547


Thanks for posting the link...I didn't see it before.

Quote from benbo...

Allow me to explain Gandalf_PE

The issue is not whether you are concerned about ethics. The issue is that :

1. You seem to think this "ring" of power has some relevance to ethics.

2. You seem to think that goofing around on a message board somehow constitutes a breach of ethics.

Both of these beliefs are excessively melodramatic, and that's how you come across. But if your power is in that ring, I suggest you extract it from the secret place you have it hidden, because it seems to be causing you some undue irritation.

:spit:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 13, 2011)

I wear a silver ring on my pinky and I am aware of the club, but am not a member. My ring was actually a "gift" from my sister who stole it back when my family and I went to Cabo San Lucas about 15 years ago...


----------



## ipswitch (Sep 13, 2011)

I went through a ceremony with Chi Epsilon but that was all.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 14, 2011)

I became a member when I graduated from Michigan Tech. Didn't wear it for a few years, but started to wear it again after getting my PE. Very few people in my area are aware of the order, let alone are members. I also know that I had to get a slightly larger ring as the original didn't fit my hand properly anymore...


----------



## willsee (Sep 14, 2011)

Do you fist bump when you see others with the ring? Head nod?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2011)

Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?


----------



## picusld (Sep 15, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?


Its a secret


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?


Silly things? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?
> ...


Like wearing pinky rings.


----------



## goodal (Sep 15, 2011)

I wear the ring and went through a ceremony the day of graduation, but I didn't realize it was an "order" of anything until I read this thread. They lined us all up and went to a lecture hall where we repeated the "oath" to be ethical and stuff. I have worn the ring for 5 years for the bling factor, not because of the order. A silver pinky ring is as wild and crazy as my wardrobe gets. I have had several friends ask why the heck I wear "that gay little ring" though.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 15, 2011)

badal said:


> I wear the ring and went through a ceremony the day of graduation, but I didn't realize it was an "order" of anything until I read this thread. They lined us all up and went to a lecture hall where we repeated the "oath" to be ethical and stuff. I have worn the ring for 5 years for the bling factor, not because of the order. A silver pinky ring is as wild and crazy as my wardrobe gets. I have had several friends ask why the heck I wear "that gay little ring" though.



FSU graduation was so big ... I think I saw one person the whole day that I knew from the College of Engineering.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2011)

first meeting I went to they had this guy making out with a goat, so I never went back....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 15, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> first meeting I went to they had this guy making out with a goat, so I never went back....


:lmao:

Good thing I wasn't drinking anything, I would be cleaning it off the monitor right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 15, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> first meeting I went to they had this guy making out with a goat, so I never went back....


:GotPics:

I went through the induction ceremony. It's totally pointless. It itsn't an honor society or professional society that will ever help your career down the road.


----------



## FF8256 (Sep 15, 2011)

I went through the induction, wore the ring for a very short while afterwards. I sort of forgot about it until I read this thread actually... and now that I think of it, I can't remember ever seeing another engineer wearing the ring


----------



## pbrme (Sep 15, 2011)

Following in the theme of the related thread.

&lt;--- PostPad


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?


they help harry potter fight he who must not be named.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 15, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?
> ...


T-mack?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 15, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?
> ...


Rasalom?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Silly society and silly name. What does "The Order" do?
> ...


HINT: his middle name is Marvolo...


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 15, 2011)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


That weird guy from Alaska?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2011)

tom marvolo riddle

i am lord voldemort


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> tom marvolo riddle
> i am lord voldemort


Indeed.


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> tom marvolo riddle
> i am lord voldemort


SHSHSHSHSHHHH!


----------

